
Who's building Linux in 2017? - rayascott
http://www.zdnet.com/article/whos-building-linux-in-2017/
======
swalsh
I develop on a linux desktop, my code runs on a linux cluster. My phone runs
on a linux kernel. The only time I leave is when I want to play a game. I
could get rid of Windows altogether if steam and the VR games I play started
to run in linux.

------
phaemon
Quite amazing to have so many contributors working at such a rate (204 patches
a day!) on a Free Software project.

